# New puppy from Sue Lisi



## rrooker (Mar 21, 2014)

We picked up Bella yesterday from Sue Lisi. What a wonderful Havanese Bella is. Sue Lisi is in Fredonia NY and I highly recommend her as a breeder. Before we purchased I noticed some comments on this forum that she may be a puppy mill or an unethical backyard breeder. When we picked up Bella, we saw a breeder that truly loves her dogs and puppies. If you are looking to purchase a puppy and want to contact me, feel free to contact me at [email protected] and I will email you my phone number.

As an FYI, there were great comments on this forum on Sue Lisi.

Just wanted to provide current information on Sue Lisi from a solid source.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Did you meet your breeder before you picked up your puppy yesterday? Just wondering because you asked in a previous post if anyone had any experience with her. I hope you are very happy with your new puppy and that your breeder is as wonderful as you now say she is.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Pictures  we love pictures.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Here's her website
http://www.lisishavanese.com/aboutus.htm


----------



## rrooker (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes, I did meet Sue Lisi before I purchased. I asked if anyone knew anything about Sue Lisi after I met with Sue Lisi because I wanted to check additional references. 

Our beautiful Bella was the result of lots of love and care by Sue Lisi. I posted my personal email so that anyone that wants to purchase a new puppy can reach out behind this forum member to talk to a real happy owner of a Havanese puppy "Bella".


----------



## rrooker (Mar 21, 2014)

How do you post a photo?


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Depends on where you want it. For over on the left as an avatar go to "User CP" (it's on the blue bar). To post as a post, scroll down from where you write your post and click on "manage attachments"


----------



## rrooker (Mar 21, 2014)

*Bella*

I just think she has such a cute body. Just love her.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

What a cutie pie  Welcome to HF!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Where's the money head shot? welcome to the forum. please flaunt your puppy shamelessly here via photos and videos. we love 'em!


----------

